# help dont know what to do ive found a pigeon



## bardsleyl (Jul 29, 2005)

Ive found an abandonded pigeon in the garden it was wet with all the rain we have a cat next door and it couldnt fly so we brought in in side. But now i dont know what to do is there any one i can contact for the bird to be rescued?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this little pigeon.

Is the pigeon a baby or an adult? Is he fully feathered? Does he have yellow hairs on him?
Either way, please place the bird in a box or cage and offer him a bowl with water, see if he drinks by placing the tip of his beak into the water.
If he doesn't he might be too young to drink and eat.

Here is a link you look for rehabbers in your area.
http://www.pigeon.com/prd.htm

Please let us know how this little one is doing.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you let us know where you are?

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Are you in the UK? Some of us have taken in baby or young Woodpigeons, Collared Doves or feral pigeons, and there may be someone not too far from you. There is also a fairly good list of UK-wide rescue places where we may be able to help you find a place near you.

We (in Norfolk) currently have two young Collared Doves due for release, another which is tame having been raised from a baby, and two Woodpigeons, amongst our rescued pigeons.

Can you tell what type of pigeon/dove this is, or is it still just a baby? Could you give us a description of the bird?

Cheers

John (UK)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi bardsleyl,


...for now, get an Electric Heating Pad and set it up in a box or somehting on 'low' or on 'medium', and place a towell on it. set it up so the Bird may be on it or off of it as it pleases.

Have the Bird free feom any drafts or airconditioning...

If the Bird is young and got wet, it is important it be allowed to be warm and to dry off while being warm.

Best wishes, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

